# proper painting procedures



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I was thinking of priming and painting my hideaway with rustoleum primer and paint. Is that quality enough for those parts with multi coats or are there better products out there i should use?
Thank you


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

It will work, but it won't be as durable as catalyzed automotive paint.

You could also get them powder-coated. It's not very expensive and MUCH more durable than normal paints.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. That said, Rustoleum is good stuff. If it were me, that's probably the route I'd take, due to ease and cost.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

They do also sell an epoxy, that's what i used and it's held up very well over two years on my A-arms and linkage that has been doused with brake & PS fluid. Looks like they are prepped well and that's the biggest thing to do with adhesion of the paint. Agree with the powder coat also, all depends on your budget and how fast you need them done. We sprayed a friends trailer with a gallon of rustoleum reduced with mineral spirits and it's still good after 5 years. When these cars were new they used single stage lacquers and enamels in Factory.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll take a look at all recommendations


----------

